
Supply chain analysis of iPhone 5c cases and the pencil marks hidden inside them - pencerw
https://theprepared.org/features/production-marks
======
supernova87a
I don't know if I've ever read such a long piece filled with so many
interconnected details, but ultimately telling no coherent story.

It's like a modern crackpot conspiracy theory, but told in iPhone land.

~~~
2squirrels
This is what I was thinking/ further reading the article confirmed. Takes ‘I
digress’ into a new dimension. Had to abort midway through.

------
tomcam
> When computerized management first came to the shop a half century ago, the
> limitations of memory were so severe that early bills of material could not
> be recorded as single data entities. The solution was to break them into
> component parts, such that each part or subassembly became an individual
> bill with an individual shop order. As the scale of these subassemblies
> grew, the shop was now relegated, in the words of Richard Lilly, to the
> “business of making parts instead of products.”

Can someone ELI5? Been a programmer and computer history dilettante for 35
years but don’t know what this lack of memory condition caused.

~~~
sukilot
The author thanks that if a list of parts doesn't fit on one page, that the
second page has to be produced by a different factory.

He see seems to conflating complexity of manufactured products with complexity
of BOM documents.

------
zeepzeep
TL;DR

> The precise meaning of the messages my students found scrawled in their
> iPhone 5c is something only workers or managers at the Wuxi factory could
> definitively determine.

